# Bruce Friday Week Ends Today!



## Embertone (Nov 29, 2019)

Hello fellow VI-C'ers,

HAPPY BLACK FRIDAY! Are you going out shopping today? Staying in shopping? We are doing the latter 

We've just now launched our own event - we're calling ours *BRUCE FRIDAY*






We have blanket sales ranging from 30% all the way up to 75% off!

Note that today is a special deal: $10 for our *Concert D LITE*
And over the weekend you can get individual Intimate Strings Solos or the full bundle for 50% off!

Another good one: Our Mountain Dulcimer (my personal favorite ET instrument) is on sale for 70% off

The sale will last until *Friday December 6th at 1159PM EST*
Head over to our site for full details: www.embertone.com

Thanks!!

<3
Alex and Jonathan


----------



## Lo28 (Nov 29, 2019)

And Joshua Bell Violin for 30% off! I've been waiting for this!


----------



## Grizzlymv (Nov 29, 2019)

That's awesome! Question for @Embertone : If I already own the Piano Lite, which I love and constantly use, but is there an upgrade path to the Main version? on the site I just seem to have access to either buy Lite, Main or Main + all mics. Been waiting for this for a long time.  
Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 29, 2019)

Grizzlymv said:


> That's awesome! Question for @Embertone : If I already own the Piano Lite, which I love and constantly use, but is there an upgrade path to the Main version? on the site I just seem to have access to either buy Lite, Main or Main + all mics. Been waiting for this for a long time.
> Thanks in advance guys.



I don't think we'll be able to stack discounts. Please send us an email and we'll figure it out! [email protected] 

You might be better off just going for this current deal -- picking up some extra (or all!) mic positions, and ALSO getting to keep your LITE, if you want to travel with it or something. Thanks!!

-A


----------



## Michael Stibor (Nov 29, 2019)

Are other programs going on sale today or is that it? Was hoping the Herring clarinet would go on BF sale.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 29, 2019)

mikefrommontreal said:


> Are other programs going on sale today or is that it? Was hoping the Herring clarinet would go on BF sale.



everything is on sale! Herring I believe is 30% off. When you go to our site, click the Bruce Friday banner and you’ll get a full page with all the discounts. Thanks!!


----------



## Michael Stibor (Nov 29, 2019)

Embertone said:


> everything is on sale! Herring I believe is 30% off. When you go to our site, click the Bruce Friday banner and you’ll get a full page with all the discounts. Thanks!!


Oh ok thanks. That wasn’t obvious to me. Sorry!


----------



## Embertone (Nov 29, 2019)

Friendly reminder - just 3 hours to go before our Concert D resumes "non-insane" pricing...

Hope everyone had a safe and happy Black Friday!

<3

Alex and Jonathan


----------



## Paul_P (Dec 1, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Friendly reminder - just 3 hours to go before our Concert D resumes "non-insane" pricing...



Sale prices are still active for those who might be interested (but LITE is up to 27$).

I bought the Concert D with the standard mic position. This is now installed.
Then I noticed the extra mic positions were also on sale at 10.50$.
So I bought the binaural mic position.

I've received two confirmation emails for the mic position purchase, but no third email for serial and download info.

So how do you go about downloading an extra mic position ?


----------



## Embertone (Dec 1, 2019)

Paul_P said:


> Sale prices are still active for those who might be interested (but LITE is up to 27$).
> 
> I bought the Concert D with the standard mic position. This is now installed.
> Then I noticed the extra mic positions were also on sale at 10.50$.
> ...



Email us! [email protected] embertone.com

sorry for your trouble.

alex


----------



## axb312 (Dec 1, 2019)

Was the new instrument released?


----------



## MPortmann (Dec 1, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Hello fellow VI-C'ers,
> 
> HAPPY BLACK FRIDAY! Are you going out shopping today? Staying in shopping? We are doing the latter
> 
> ...




Thanks Alex and Jonathan for the great deals and even more for all the great libraries you consistently deliver. Hopeful for a cello in the league of JB violin one day soon.


----------



## Paul_P (Dec 2, 2019)

Big thanks to Nick at Embertone who got back to me within minutes of my email.

Everything is installed and I'm looking forward to some quality time getting to know this impressive piano.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 3, 2019)

Picked up the Mountain Dulcimer. Bargain at $29


----------



## Embertone (Dec 3, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Was the new instrument released?



Joshua Bell Violin Essential is the new instrument - and there's another coming in December that will be free for Newsletter subscribers


----------



## Embertone (Dec 3, 2019)

Happy TUESDAY (geesh)!!

For about 16 more hours, our iOS instruments will be more than 50% off.





And linked individually to the app store:

*Sensual Sax* $1.99 (normally $4.99) https://apps.apple.com/us/app/sensual-sax/id1186361516

*Ocarina: Amaya* $1.99 (normally $4.99) https://apps.apple.com/us/app/ocarina-amaya/id1321744091

*Jubal Flute *$4.99 (normally $9.99) https://apps.apple.com/us/app/jubal-flute/id1264401321

*Shire Whistle* $4.99 (normally $9.99) https://apps.apple.com/us/app/shire-whistle/id1321742688

Love,

-Alex and Jonathan

www.embertone.com


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 3, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Happy Wednesday!!
> 
> For about 16 more hours, our iOS instruments will be more than 50% off.
> 
> ...



It's Tuesday.


----------



## Embertone (Dec 3, 2019)

LOL. Blush . [EDIT: EDITED]


----------



## Embertone (Dec 4, 2019)

Hey all,

Our final flash sale is a simple one - we're bringing the INTRO PRICE back for our new Popelka Bassoon 25% off!

If you haven't already, check out our PRODUCT BROWSER where you can see all the discounts in one place.

Have a great day <3

Love,

Alex and Jonathan


----------



## TomaeusD (Dec 4, 2019)

That's great for people who missed the intro sale on the bassoon. I think I didn't get a newsletter email or must have missed the other flash sales (besides iOS instruments).


----------



## Embertone (Dec 6, 2019)

Here's a friendly reminder that our sale is ending TODAY!

Have a great weekend everyone,

-Alex


----------



## bill45 (Dec 6, 2019)

I snuck in and got the Blakus Cello and Leonid Bass !! Thanks guys !!


----------



## Embertone (Dec 6, 2019)

Right before the buzzer!


----------



## bill45 (Dec 7, 2019)

Yeah,I scored, violin and viola next.


----------

